# FaithinKarma was my mother



## starshine73

Hi, I haven't been on these boards in a couple of years.  I just wanted to post about my mom.  She was such a brave woman and I cannot believe she is gone.  I have read many of the kind thoughts from you and I know how much she appreciated her time here on the disboards.


----------



## shortbun

Starshine! We all loved your mother so much!  She was our mentor, our friend, our
guide, our hope, our balance, an inspiration.   She loved you so much!  I am so
sorry!


----------



## poohandwendy

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this very sad time.  We will miss her deeply.


----------



## luckywife

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear Mother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Nutsy

So, very sorry to read about your Mum.  It was such a shock, I still can't believe it.

 Thinking of Pat & you guys heaps.


----------



## Pooh93

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BWVDenise

Oh, my gosh I am SO sorry.  I thought she was doing well..... oh, that's so sad.  I'm really sorry for your family...


----------



## wuv tigger

so sorry to hear about your mom


----------



## auntpolly

I was so sorry to hear about your mom. She was such a wonderful addition to the CB - always such of voice of reason!  

I hope you are doing OK, I'm sure it's a very hard time for you.


----------



## bubie2.5

shortbun said:
			
		

> Starshine! We all loved your mother so much!  She was our mentor, our friend, our
> guide, our hope, our balance, an inspiration.   She loved you so much!  I am so sorry!


----------



## Alicnwondrln

Im so sorry about your mom 
she was always so nice


----------



## Yardbird

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Microcell

I know exactly how you feel. I lost my mother suddenly and there has been no greater pain in my life. I hope it is the worst either of us ever have to feel. 

All you can do is get through it. There is always something missing when you lose your mother, but I assure you, I am living proof that there will be joy again, and yes, you will wish you could share it with her. For me I miss her a little bit every happy occasion. She will want you to be happy so when you can, be happy. For now don't expect very much of yourself.


----------



## tiggerlover

I had no idea!!  I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## princessariel

I want to extend my heartfelt condolences to you and your family. We were all very saddened by the news of your Moms passing. Her courage is an inspiration to all of us on the CB. Hugs to you.


----------



## septbride2002

Thank you for posting!  Faithinkarma was a bright light for me during a time when this board got vry nasty.  Her post always put a smile on my face.  I am going to miss "talking" to her everyday.  I know your family is devestated by your loss and I hope that FIK is giving you signs from above that she is okay.

How are you doing post surgery?

~Amanda


----------



## Lynn CC

I am so sorry for your loss.  I'm glad to have shared this website with her.  It's a common love we all have and she was very much a part of it.
She was our DIS family!  She was such a wonderful, brave lady.
Hugs to you Starshine


----------



## Laura

Hello starshine! I'm so sorry. We are all sad with you. A lot of us here really cared about your mother and were rooting for her. She was a terrific, smart, and outspoken person and I always thought she was very very brave.


----------



## monarchsfan16

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sorcerormickey

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She will be dearly missed.


----------



## crazyforgoofy

My dear Starshine.  I am so very, very sorry.  I wish I could reach you and hug you.  Your mom was one of the most wonderful people I've ever known in real or cyber life.  She was everything Shortbun said!  I was in awe of her.  We "spoke" via private message often in the last few months and I miss her deeply.  She took the time and energy to offer me support and encouragement even when she must have been exhausted.  

She loved you so very much and was incredibly proud of you.


----------



## peachgirl

For those of us who knew your mom as a friend, I think Shortbun said it just about as well as it can be said....




			
				shortbun said:
			
		

> She was our mentor, our friend, our guide, our hope, our balance, an inspiration.



I too am so sorry for your loss. She often spoke of you and her family and how proud she was of you. 

Chatting with her by pm became a part of my daily routine and I miss her terribly.


----------



## pixiemomma

I  am  so  sorry  for  your  loss.


----------



## Mimi Q

I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Blondie

I'm very sorry for your loss, you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## minniepumpernickel

I'm so glad that I saw this thread! I am so sorry for your loss too! Your mom was really a special person! She will definitely be missed on here! I have been thinking a lot about this, I hope that you guys are doing well. I hope that you stick around and post, if you feel like it.

LA


----------



## rockin_rep

Starshine, i'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  While a life may end, the love _never_ will -- her memory will shine in you forever.

There are really no words _we_ can say to truly help, but _The Lord_ can-- i will be praying that He fills your heart with His Peace and Strength.


----------



## Lebjwb

Starshine,
Your Mother was an inspiration, as are you, by your act of love.I considered FIK the "hub" around which a small but determined group of us revolved. My deepest condolences to you and yours.

Lou


----------



## meeshi

I am so sorry for your loss, Starshine.  Your mother will be missed by many.  Your family will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kitty 34

Please accept my condolences to you.  She certainly was a special DISer to many of us.  She will be missed.


----------



## Serena

Starshine, I am so very sorry about your loss.


----------



## SueM in MN

Very sad to hear about your mom.


----------



## AdventurerKat

I am so sorry for the loss of your mom, Starshine.  Please know you are in all our thoughts.


----------



## Patio

I am so sorry.


----------



## catsrule

I was so sad to read about your mom, starshine.  It is good to hear from you.  Your Mom will be missed around here.


----------



## browneyes

, starshine73. I too have wondered how you've been doing post surgery.

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you come back to the DIS often if you need comfort, or need to find people that are feeling the same emotions you're having about the loss of your mother. I didn't know her very well, but I do know she had so many friends here and will be missed greatly.


----------



## rubyslipperlover

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## damo

Starshine, your mother was a wonderful person.  We will miss her so much.


----------



## mrsmom

Sunshine I am so sorry about your mom, You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers , Your mother will be missed here. 
                  Kim


----------



## ThAnswr

I cannot describe how empty this all feels without your mother.  It's been quite a shock and we all miss her.  

My deepest sympathies to you and your family, and I'll remember all of you in my prayers and especially the friend to all of us, FaithinKarma.


----------



## Lewski709

Starshine, *Faithinkarma* was such a wonderful person and we are all thinking about her, you and the rest of the family.  Where one life ends, another begins.  Stay strong and thank you for being such an inspiration and so giving of yourself.  Come here anytime!


----------



## dopeys biggest fan

Starshine,
Your mother will be missed, my sympathies to you and your family during this hard time.


----------



## rcyannacci

starshine73,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Faithinkarma was the the first persons on the DIS to make me feel like a had a real friend here...not just an online communication, but someone in the flesh sitting in front of a computer, making the effort to get to know someone better. So many exchanges on the DIS are statements of individuality, people stating their beliefs to make themselves feel better. But, FIK reached across that to provide something more inclusive.  She was a wonderful, thoughtful, intelligent woman and those of us who interacted with her on these boards are better people because of her.

Please take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## piglet too

I was and am so saddened by the news of your mom.  She seemed like such a great lady, abd I know she must have been a super mom.  My condolences go out to you and your whole family.


----------



## arminnie

I remember your mother as a truly kind and gentle soul - always considerate of other's feelings.  She must have been a wonderful mother, and I know you and your family miss her terribly.

I believe she and I were near the same age.  It was so nice to have someone from my generation here on the boards.  I loved her stories of finding such happiness in her marriage.

You must have so many, many wonderful memories of her.  May those memories comfort you and your family.


----------



## delswife

I am so very sorry for the loss of your mom. She was a very loved lady and will be missed.


----------



## mommytotwo

I'm sorry to hear about your mom and my condolences to you and your family during this hard time.  May you always have happy memories of her and know that she is still there with you.


----------



## goofy4tink

Starshine, I'm so sorry you have lost your mom. She was such a help and inspiration to the rest of us. I know how hard it is to lose a mom. But I can't imagine having to lose one so prematurely! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Planogirl

Starshine, your Mom was one VERY special person.  She was so kind and thoughtful.  I feel so sad for you and your family.


----------



## Beanie

I am so sorry for your loss...Your Mom was a wonderful woman...My thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## janette

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## skuttle




----------



## luvmydogs

Oh starshine!  From the bottom of my heart, I am so very sorry about the loss of your beloved mother.      I enjoyed her posts so much because they were always filled with wisdom, humor and positive spirit~qualities I'm sure her family and friends saw in her (and still do see!) everyday.  

My prayers to you and your loved ones that you find the strength and peace you need during this time.  May your physical recovery from surgery continue to go well--such a loving daughter.  God Bless you all, starshine.


----------



## minniecarousel

Oh, Starshine - she will be missed here by her on-line friends. I'll keep you and the rest of your family in my prayers. Have faith and be strong for each other.


----------



## r3ngels




----------



## powellrj




----------



## swilphil

Faith In Karma was a great person, and she will be missed. She was intelligent, funny, caring and strong. I know she cared a great deal for her family and was especially grateful for the kidney transplant she received from her daughter. My thoughts will be with all of you during this difficult time. Peace.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

So sorry to hear that FiK is no longer with us.  My mother died 2 weeks ago, so I know what you are going through.  

BTW--does anyone have a link to a thread about what happened to Faith?  I was away for awhile during my mom's illness and must have missed the posts.  Thanks.


----------



## MikeB63

Starshine, my condolences also go out to you and your family.  Your mom and I debated a few times, but she was never rude, as some people got during the election year.  I have been reading all of the messages on this thread and those that announced the success of the operation and, sadly, that which gave all of us the bad news of your mom's passing.  Just look and see how many people your mother touched here on the DIS alone.  I can't imagine how many she touched totally.  Just as Clarence says in the movie; one never knows how many people's live's they touch.  It truly is a wonderful life and your mom's was exceptionally wonderful.


----------



## SeaSpray

I was so saddened to hear that your mom died, Starshine.   I can't imagine how you and the rest of your family must be feeling right now.  Please accept my deepest sympathies.


----------



## luvwinnie

I am so so sorry for your loss. I lost my mom in July after 4 years on dialysis. I miss her every second.You and your family are in my prayers. Please PM me if you need someone to talk to who has "been there"....around the holidays this is even tougher.


----------



## Poohbear123

Still thinking of you, and pray your family gets thru this, may you all find Peace.........Faith P Humeston


----------



## starshine73

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts.  I am healing fairly well after surgery; I am determined to get better so I can deal with all of this.  It is so nice to read all of these wonderful things about my mother.  She spoke often of the boards.  I think I may be the one who told her about them, although I was never that involved.  We were already planning our spring 2005 WDW trip and deciding where we would eat and stay.  My mom was very happy and optimistic right until the end and I know she will give me the strength to get through this.  Thanks to all of you again.


----------



## msdznyduck

So sorry to hear about your mom  to you and yours at this difficult time.


----------



## Robinrs

*starshine--

God bless you, honey. I know the pain of losing a Mom also and you can take it from one who knows... you NEVER lose a Mother! She will always be with you, in everything you do, say and think. She will watch over you and protect you in a way she never could here on earth. You will always be her baby and she will be your angel.

KNOW that your Mom was loved here and thank you for coming here to share her with us.

God bless,

Robinrs*


----------



## PoohnPglet

starshine-
I am so very sorry for your loss. I really respected the heck out of your mom.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## swea_pea1

Starshine,

My deepest sympathies to you during this difficult time.  Your mom was well-loved and respected here and she will be sorely missed.


----------



## tinkerbee




----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear mother. She seemed like such a wonderful person and will be missed.


----------



## Brer_Papa

StarShine.....My deepest sympathies on your loss.

Your Mom was an inspiration to many of us here.....she will be missed.

God Bless you & yours.....


----------



## epcotfan

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## NHAnn

I'm sorry starshine.


----------



## luvthatduke

God bless & heal you - you & your family are in our prayers.

I think Mike said it well a page or two ago:

_"Your mom and I debated a few times, but she was never rude, as some people got during the election year. I have been reading all of the messages on this thread and those that announced the success of the operation and, sadly, that which gave all of us the bad news of your mom's passing. Just look and see how many people your mother touched here on the DIS alone. I can't imagine how many she touched totally. Just as Clarence says in the movie; one never knows how many people's live's they touch. It truly is a wonderful life and your mom's was exceptionally wonderful."_

Starshine, 
I just want to say that the earlier thread that gave us the sad news,
and now yours also, is a true testimony to your mom.
So many people who just a few weeks ago would not
have posted alongside others, are now joined together in similar emotion.

We grieve & love... Together.

*"Tossing a single pebble affects the entire surface of the lake. 
Be that pebble..."*


----------



## Margie J

May I send you and your family sympathy and comfort in this time of loss. May happy memories bring you peace.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## minnie56

and your dear Mum.

I know the pain you have in your heart and it is like no other.

She fought such a good fight...may she be at peace now and with you always.


----------



## LoraJ

Your mother was an amazing woman whom I admired even though I just knew her a short while. 

Hugs to you and your family, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I am so sorry for your loss.  Your mother warmed the hearts of many people here.  My thoughts go out to you and your family


----------



## Virgo10

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Roberta


----------



## treesinger

I am so sorry to hear that FIK has passed!  I hadn't seen her myslef all that much since the end of the DB and wondered where she was.  She was one of the people I was pleased to converse with.  She was respectful and fun to while away the Dis hours away with.  The dis is a little bit emptier without her here.


----------



## Disney  Doll

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sirius

I just heard the news. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Bichon Barb

Starshine, I am so sorry for your loss.  Your mom was a wonderful person and a lot of fun.  I had really hoped that I could meet her in person after she was feeling better.  She will be greatly missed.


----------



## ballroombelle

Bless you and your family, Starshine.


----------



## Deb in IA

Like so many others, I had the highest regards for your mother, starshine.  I am so sorry to hear of her passing.  Our deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

I'm so sorry.  I missed this post while I was away. I'm so sorry. She was a wonderful person...


----------



## tkyes

Your family has my deepest sympathy. I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom. She will be greatly missed. 


Tamie


----------



## Liz

I'm so sorry Starshine.  We are all blessed for having known her, even a little bit.


----------



## mickeyboat

Starshine - I am sorry for your loss.  Your mom will truly be missed around here.

Denae


----------



## frndshpcptn

My condolences to your family.  I always liked to read your Mom's posts...


----------

